# nigerian dwarf color questions



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Question for you other nigerian breeders out there. I've had a few kids born that look exactly like a buckskin but when they mature the two tone disappears and they look just like a black & tan or sundgau pattern. Another friend of mine has a doe that also changed like this. Does anyone else have this happen & are these goats considered a true buckskin? I'll have to search tomorrow for a baby picture but I'll attach a picture of my Suri as an adult & you can definately see she does not look like a buckskin any more.


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

You're not alone, my buck's baby pictures show him as a buckskin, but now his entire back is black.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I am really curious if they are still considered a true buckskin or if there is a way to tell by looking at them as a kid that they will change or stay buckskin colored.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

The kid in the top step & the one on the lower step looked both buckskin..but the one on the top step is the same goat as the one in the 1st post, and the lower kid actually turned into a chocolate & tan/sundgau pattern...they looked completely different than when they were born.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I have had that happen too and was wondering the same thing.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

One of my doelings from Last Spring did the same thing to me.

Once shaved down for Linear Appraisal the light brown on her back end never grew back.

On her registrations papers she is a buckskin, but has turned into a sungau.

:whatgoat: :whatgoat: :whatgoat:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I have seen on a few websites where they have it listed as 'dark buckskin'. I wouldn't call it a sundgau as you can still see the true buckskin pattern where the brown goes into the black on the flank area.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Weird! My wether was born looking similar to chamoise, but he is now black-and-tan sundgau. :scratch:


----------

